# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  WIP - Bigby's Tower of the Clenched Fist

## RaNaketh

Bigby's Tower of the Clenched Fist.

If you've ever played DnD you'll know his name, go on admit it... what you didn't know until now though, is what his tower looked like where all his great 'hand' spells were developed, before becoming the stuff of legend. We'll neither did I until a concept decided to intrude on my consciousness on what it might conceivably look like, so I've taken pen to paper (err mouse to GIMP?) and started.

Original Concept



Final Map


Hope you enjoy it as much as I did creating it.
Ra.

p.s. Bigby, and all associated guff remains the copyright of Wizard Inc and I've just borrowed the name to make a cool map.

----------


## niekell

Great idea Ra! 
I look forward to seeing it progress.
I think the rock formation in the shape of a fist is a clever idea... and if you've ever shaken hands with a serious rock climber you'll know why it is Bigby's Crushing Hand!  :Wink:

----------


## madcowchef

This is a incredibly fun idea.  You're floor outlines fit very nicely.

----------


## RaNaketh

> Great idea Ra! 
> I look forward to seeing it progress.
> I think the rock formation in the shape of a fist is a clever idea... and if you've ever shaken hands with a serious rock climber you'll know why it is Bigby's Crushing Hand!


Thanks Niekell, I've only known one serious rock climber, but I know exactly what you're talking about! 





> This is a incredibly fun idea.  You're floor outlines fit very nicely.


Thanks madcowchef. It needs a lot of re-work on the fist to start with I think. I just slammed down the idea whilst I had it so I could work on it later... but you must have a serious eye for detail to see the floor shapes working their way upwards through the hand with that rough start!

----------


## RaNaketh

The tower has more refinement now, I've solidified the look and feel, laid down some rocks and done some shadow/line work for emphasis.

But before I go further I feel like the door's perspective is off, am I crazy or have I lost sight of the gravel pit for the rocks?! Or should I just have it completely front-on? Help!

Also, what are people's thoughts about moss/grass on the tower itself? I kind of like the clean lines, but happy for suggestions or ideas... otherwise I'll start work on the levels and come back to it later. Since they are mutually independent! 

Bigby's Tower v0.2

----------


## RaNaketh

A little more progress on Bigby's tower.

The overall look and feel of the outside is progressing. I'll re-visit the stairs again now I've adjusted the door, not quite sure what to do, but I'll munge something up. I also want to sort of fade the bottom of the tower out, but haven't worked out how to do that yet so more research required.

The interior of the entrance level has some decoration (thanks again to Bogie), with a few bedrooms, a bathing suite, and a lounge / library with stairs up. 



More to come as time permits!

Ra.

----------


## Bogie

A Great Idea coming along nicely!

----------


## RaNaketh

> A Great Idea coming along nicely!


Thanks Bogie, I'm hoping to add another floor this weekend but we'll see with RL!

----------


## Reilith

This is sooo good. As a fan of Bigby's, this gives me all the positive shivers.

----------


## damonjynx

Really cool idea Ra. Like what you've done so far. I think the door is better in your last WIP.

----------


## RaNaketh

Thanks Reilith and damonjynx. 

I've been away far too long working way to hard and have missed my mapping in GIMP. Time to re-hone to the tools and get back to it, I hate unfinished work lingering! I think I'll work on BCF first, then get back to my Town of Lakefall and Axe of the Dwarvish Lords later. :-)

Ra.

----------


## RafaelLVX

Cool idea, hope you get to finish it.

----------


## AaronSchmidt

Looking cool! The name bigby conjures memories of DnD in the 90's. Back when I was a teenager.

----------


## flyenemu

I must agree with both RafaelLVX & AaronSchmidt, this is quite a wonderful and nostalgically pleasing idea! I worry, however, that the project is in Limbo as the artist has not posted anything sense mid-March. I do hope this necromantic spur will breath new life into this exciting and promising project.

----------


## RaNaketh

Hey flyenemu, 
Work has gotten in the way of drawing life, but I get a bit of time here and there to dabble.
I was actually working on this last night struggling with stair positioning with the unorthodox shape of the levels. It's one of those optical illusion dilemmas where the position of the stairs is accurate, but seems to look rubbish on the drawing! 
So all is not lost...just err... delayed!
Ra.

----------


## RaNaketh

So, level two is furnished, with an Iron Golem guarding the stairs and entry way to the lounge and dining halls. Now to work on Bigby's quarters and laboratory.

Bigby's Tower v0.4


Ra.

----------


## RaNaketh

Level 3 is shaping up, I personally don't think it needs anything else but always open for suggestions!

As you come up the stairs you're facing a rune-floor, with two iron golems in overwatch. Bigby's good friend Otiluke lies in stasis in the sarcophagus on the north. A failed experiment left him in a time-lock, which one day Bigby is hoping to reverse! Pass the floor rune and through the doors takes you to the apprentice quarters, and research rooms with a long corridor facing the portal to the highest level of the tower...



Enjoy.
Ra

p.s. I removed the stairs between level 3 and 4 since I didn't feel that such a powerful wizard like Bigby would have such a mundane means to get to his inner sanctum!

----------


## Bogie

Looking good.  I had to chuckle when I saw your Iron Golems.  It is a picture of a statue/trophy awarded to my father by the Salvation Army and presented to him by President George H. W. Bush.  Your Golems have a backstory!

----------


## Mark Oliva

> I had to chuckle when I saw your Iron Golems.  It is a picture of a statue/trophy awarded to my father by the Salvation Army and presented to him by President George H. W. Bush.


That was one of your great contributions, Bogie!  We've used the symbol a number of times to make golems, sometimes with color mods for other kinds of golems too.

----------


## Dunadan

This is great to see it coming to life. I think it will need a place in my campaign.

Inspiring stuff!

----------


## RaNaketh

> Looking good.  I had to chuckle when I saw your Iron Golems.  It is a picture of a statue/trophy awarded to my father by the Salvation Army and presented to him by President George H. W. Bush.  Your Golems have a backstory!


Well err um; I'm glad your Dad's award has evolved into a scary Iron Golem that will live through eternity until destroyed by some up-start party wishing to prove themselves better than the great Bigby! ;-)

----------


## RaNaketh

Level 4 is complete. 

Entering through the portal, you're confronted by another Iron Golem (aka Bogie's dad's trophy) watching over the great library full of magical research, obscure knowledge, and ancient tomes. Bigby's sleeping quarters and bathing room are at the top, with his research and laboratory in the middle. The teleportation portal and scrying flames enable him to instantly travel within or between planes to his chosen destination, or spy on the world at large. 

Lastly, but not least - his quite fire-room and viewing window from the 'Thumb' to share with close friends, and dear enemies, or to while away time reading scandalous romance books he stole from Khelben "Blackstaff" Arunsun's wife Laeral Silverhand. 

Bigby's Tower of the Clenched Fist v0.6



Finishing touches to come.
Ra.

----------


## RaNaketh

Well, it's finished!  Sculpted from an idea and some rough conception art, through a lot of refresher work in GIMP, to the final product.

Bigby's Tower of the Clenched Fist



Ra.

----------


## Bogie

Looks like a great map for a game!

----------


## RaNaketh

Thanks Bogie. The actual last map is posted at the start of this thread, or in the completed map section. I made some last minute tweaks after XCali pointed them out!

----------


## David South

Love it. This reminds me greatly of one of Dyson Logos' maps here

----------

